# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Entretien BBS à poils longs

## maloudogo

Bonjour, 

J'ai adopté un berger blanc suisse à poils longs il y a quelques mois. 

Alors pour l'entretien de rouine, il est assez facile, un oucp de brosse de temps en temps, et il est comme neuf, mais avec l'été qui approche, comme il supporte mal la chaleur, je me demandai si on pouvais désépaissir un peu la fourrure, qu'il a vraiment très dense ? 

(Je voulais mettre une photo du monstre pour qu'on se rende compte de l'épaisseur du poils, mais j'y arrive pas ! Suis vraiment pas douée !

----------


## May-May

J'avais un Montagne des Pyrénées. Tous les étés, pour qu'il supporte la chaleur, on l'emmenait tondre chez un toiletteur. Il était tondu comme un mouton, très court, et comme ça, il supportait mieux l'été.  ::

----------


## maloudogo

On peut les tondre !!! ça ne va pas repousser tout frisé et tout moche ?

----------


## May-May

Non, justement, le poil repoussait bien plus beau qu'avant ! Une petite tonte ça lui faisait du bien, surtout qu'avec son poil dense, il y avait énormément de nuds, même en le brossant régulièrement. Il avait un beau poil blanc à la repousse.

Je pense que le mieux est de contacter un toiletteur et d'en parler directement avec lui !

----------


## Noemie-

je ne tondrais pas un BB suisse  :: 

furminator ?

----------


## May-May

Pourquoi ? Parce qu'un BBS tondu est moins beau qu'un BBS à poils longs ? ...
Au bout d'un moment, je pense qu'il faut faire passer le bien être du chien avant son aspect physique.

Notre Montagne ne supportait vraiment pas la chaleur, surtout vu les étés qu'on a eu ces dernières années. Le brosser ne suffisait pas, et ça se voyait qu'il appréciait d'être tondu, il respirait beaucoup et redevenait vif.
Après il était moins beau tondu, c'est sûr, mais c'était pour son bien.

----------


## Noemie-

Non mais bon ils n'ont pas un poil pour être tondu, j'imagine même pas la repousse. Déjà qu'ils ont tendance à avoir une peau sensible, l'irritation de la tondeuse ne doit pas leur faire du bien. Rien à avoir avec l'esthétique... 

Tous les chiens souffrent de la chaleur, poil long ou pas, le mieux est d'éviter les sorties entre midi et 16h, de trouver un point d'eau, lui apprendre à aimer l'eau et voilà. 

Un bon brossage au furminator pour enlever le sous poil, j'ai vu qu'ils ont sorti un furminator spécial poil long en plus.

----------


## May-May

Pour notre Montagne, ça ne suffisait absolument pas. La solution peut paraître radical, mais quand le chien passe sa journée sur le flanc à haleter, on n'a pas vraiment le choix. Et ça faisait énormément de bien à sa peau aussi.

Après je ne connais pas le BBS, donc je ne sais pas comment est son poil. Le mieux est d'en parler à un vétérinaire du coup.

----------


## Houitie

pour Filou c'est le contraire, il faut que son poil soit un peu long l'été, à priori ça l'isole de la chaleur. 
Je le fais donc tondre à la fin de l'hiver pour qu'il soit un peu long pendant les grosses chaleurs. 
Par contre en effet, avant il avait le poil dur, maintenant long et frisé.

----------


## Taysa

Effectivement le poil long proteger du froid comme du chaud ! 

Contrairement aux idees recus c'est pas le top de raser un chien a poil long en ete, leur moumoutte les protegent

----------


## May-May

Pourtant, le tondre ça lui faisait du bien... Il revivait quand il sortait de chez la toiletteuse !

----------


## maloudogo

Pour le brossage, j'ai une brosse très efficace, ce n'est pas le furminator, mais elle enlève bien le sous-poil mort. 
Pour la tonte, je ne suis pas convaincue, il a un sous-poil très épais, qui risque de friser et de faire moche à la repousse. Par contre, je retiens l'idée d'aller voir une toiletteuse pour savoir ce qui peut être fait, au moins je serai fixée.

----------


## May-May

Je viens d'y penser : en même temps, Randy avait un poil très souple qui frisotait. Donc forcément, quand on le tondait, cela repoussait encore plus souple et plus beau, et il y avait toujours ses frisotis.

Je n'ai absolument aucune idée du rendu sur un BBS (d'ailleurs, on pourra avoir une tite photo stp ?)  ::

----------


## GAUDIN

photo du BBS

----------


## May-May

Mais c'est une photo du sien qui m'intéresse, je sais à quoi ressemble un BBS  :: 

C'est le tien GAUDIN sur la photo ?

----------


## GAUDIN

non ce n'est pas le mien c'est celui de Maloudogo. Comme elle n'arrivait pas à mettre la photo, je lui ai proposé de la mettre.

----------


## May-May

D'acc, je n'avais pas compris !
Il est super beau ce p'tit père !

----------


## maloudogo

Merci pour la photo  ::

----------


## Hellgrine

J'ai un bbs aussi et l'éleveur où je l'ai eu m'a dit qu'il ne fallait pas le tondre, on peut le mettre dans une pièce au frais, sur du carrelage, la mienne aime se coucher devant la porte d'entrée, elle doit surement sentir l'air qui passe sous la porte ! Et quand je pars bosser elle va dans le garage où il fait bien frais.
Attention à l'eau, les BBS ne sont pas des chiens "d'eau", leur peau sont très fragile, chiot la mienne avait plein de boutons sur le ventre, donc éviter les lacs tout sales et préférer les torrents. De plus il faut bien nettoyer les oreilles car elles ne tombent pas et toutes les saletés restent à l'intérieure. Mettre de la crème pour protéger des UVs sur la peau fragile à l'intérieur des oreilles.

----------


## Taysa

Oui bah deja un bon coup de brosse pour virer tout les sous poils etc lui ferait pas de mal !

----------


## May-May

Je saurais qu'un BBS ne se tond pas  ::  Mais un Montagne, si ! Dans la mesure où c'est nécessaire.

----------


## borneo

Pour les chiens à poil long qui ne se tondent pas (comme ma Lhassa Apso), il faut impérativement éliminer régulièrement le sous-poil. C'est le sous-poil qui tient chaud, d'ailleurs la tonte ne l'élimine pas.

----------


## maloudogo

Ok, je ne savais pas pour l'eau, je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de voir s'il aime ça, car comme il est sujet à l'arthrose, j'attends qu'il fasse très beau pour aller à la rivière. 
Pour les oreilles, je le savais, il est très sensible à ce niveau là, mais je ne savais pas que tous le BBS y étaient sujets.

----------


## Chipette

Alors, ça dépend des BBS pour l'eau... j'en ai 2, ma femelle adore l'eau et je ne l'en priverais pour rien au monde et mon malou se trempe à peine le bout des papattes !!! Mais aucun des 2 n'a de soucis de ce côté-là.

Pour les poils, j'utilise le furminator que j'ai depuis quelques mois pour enlever le sous-poil "mort" et c'est le top ! Je n'en changerais plus pour rien au monde... bon d'accord, mes BBS sont des poils courts   :: 
A ne surtout pas tondre, ce sont des chiens de bergers mais pas des patous quand-même... le poil n'est pas le même   ::

----------


## maloudogo

Et sinon, pour les proprio de BBS, je serait curieuse d'en savoir plus sur le caractère de vos chiens ? 

Enos est très timide avec les étrangers. La première fois qu'il est venu à la maison, il m'a fallu 2 jours, et 4 à mon mari, pour qu'il nous laisse le toucher. 
C'est un caractère de la race, où c'est parce qu'il ne voyait pas assez de monde chez ses anciens maitres ?

----------


## Noemie-

Je pense que c'est le caractère des bergers en général, ils s'attachent beaucoup à leur propriétaire, on peut tout leur faire, mais les étrangers, c'est autre chose. Ils n'acceptent pas trop les caresses des étrangers, disons qu'ils peuvent les tolérer, mais ce n'est pas leur kif. 

J'ai une croisé berger allemande, quand mon copain ou moi la caressons, elle remue la queue, quand un "étranger" la caresse, elle n'est pas à l'aise, ne remue pas la queue, et on voit qu'elle n'apprécie pas particulièrement. Ca fait un an que je l'ai, elle voit ma mère et mes beaux parents quasi toutes les semaines, et elle commence tout juste à leur faire la fête ! 

J'ai croisé beaucoup de BBS et ils me donnent la même impression, ils ont le même regard, et jamais un BBS m'a fait la fête sans raison. 

Bref, ils leur faut du temps pour avoir confiance, mais une fois que la confiance est gagnée, on peut en faire ce qu'on veut !

----------


## Hellgrine

Mon bbs est hyper sociable voir même trop, quand quelqu'un tape à la porte elle est déjà derrière à attendre, on ouvre et fait d'immense fêtes à tout le monde, même aux inconnus. Les voleurs seront tranquilles, ils auront leur fêtes comme tout le monde !!! Elle lèche beaucoup aussi par contre ça agace un peu les invités mais c'est ca manière de faire sa ptite gentille  ::  Et elle se comporte pareil avec les autres animaux, que ce soit chien chat ou rongeur tout le monde a droit a une petite léchouille de bienvenue  :Smile: 

Mais oui en règle général les bbs sont peureux, j'ai juste l'exception qui confirme la règle !

----------


## maloudogo

Je reconnais beaucoup du caractère de mon Enos dans ce que tu décris Noémie. Par contre depuis qu'il est à la maison, il met un peu moins de temps à s'apporcher des étrangers. Je pense qu'il voit plus de monde à la maison que chez ses anciens maitres.  

Par contre, une fois en confiance, il  ne se lasse pas des calins, et il est accro à la baballe, en été même quand il crève de chaud, rien ne l'arrête.

----------


## mimine

le poil (et le sous poil) isole le chien de la chaleur contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait penser ... il ne faut pas les tondre, c'est encore pire.

----------


## May-May

> Pourtant, le tondre ça lui faisait du bien... Il revivait quand il sortait de chez la toiletteuse !


Je ne peux rien ajouter de plus... Donc on le tondait tous les ans, et chaque année c'était pareil. Dès qu'arrivait l'été, il ne bougeait plus, ne mangeait presque plus et buvait comme un trou. Check-up complet la première année, puisqu'on s'inquiétait : la véto nous a conseillé de le tondre...
Ce qu'on a fait dans la semaine, et il recommençait à sortir et à reprendre une vie normale.

Donc quand ton chien se laisse crever parce qu'il a trop chaud, tu fais quoi ? Tu le regardes dans le blanc des yeux en lui-disant que ça ne se fait pas de tondre un chien ?

Pas d'accord du tout sur ce point-là...

----------


## mimine

pas la peine de le prendre sur ce ton là hein..  :: 

chacun fait ce qu'il veut avec son chien, surtout avec la bénédiction du véto... mais dire ça sur un forum public ça me semble dangereux ... car la majorité des chiens bénéficie d'une bonne protection avec le sous poil (hormis les races hypertypées bien entendu).

----------


## May-May

Ben comme tu l'as dit, après les gens font ce qu'ils veulent avec leur chien. Nous avons fait le choix d'avoir un chien moins beau, qui soit bien dans ses pattes. Et selon la toiletteuse, elle croisait pas mal de St Bernard et de Montagne dans le même cas que Randy.




> mais dire ça sur un forum public ça me semble  dangereux ... car la majorité des chiens bénéficie d'une bonne  protection avec le sous poil (hormis les races hypertypées bien  entendu).


En même temps, j'ai bien précisé que c'était bénéfique lorsque le chien en avait besoin. Et si une personne se retrouve dans cette situation, je lui souhaite de venir lire ce que j'ai écrit plus haut. Parce que si cette personne débarque et qu'on lui dit "Surtout ne tond pas ton chien" alors que ça aurait pu le soulager pendant les grosses chaleurs, je pense que c'est ça qui est dangereux.

----------


## borneo

Nos chiens ne sont plus des animaux sauvages, chez qui la nature fait bien les choses : gros sous-poil qui tombe au printemps pour que l'animal ait moins chaud. Chez les chevaux, ça se passe encore comme ça : poil de nounours en hiver, qui tombe en fin de printemps, même si on ne brosse pas.

J'ai une lhassa apso, donc une chienne au poil ultra long, avec un très gros sous-poil. C'est le résultat de sélections pendant des millénaires dans les monastères du Tibet. En hiver, ma Choupette double de volume grâce au sous-poil. Elle est splendide, et bien sûr, elle ne craint pas le froid. Au printemps, IL FAUT la brosser, et le sous-poil tombe en grosses quantités. Ensuite, elle revit  :: 


Mais même bien entretenue, l'été, elle a chaud. Depuis quelques jours, elle fait l'étoile de mer sur le carrelage. C'est un vrai cas de conscience pour moi, car elle a vraiment un très beau poil. Comme en plus, elle va être opérée et porter une collerette 15 jours, je saute le pas : j'ai pris rendez-vous pour la faire toiletter. Je vais juste la faire raccourcir aux ciseaux, pas tondre, pour que le poil repousse correctement.

La tonte, ça n'élimine pas le sous-poil. Je pense donc qu'il ne faut pas se contenter de tondre, mais aussi passer le furminator pour éliminer le sous-poil dont le chien n'a pas besoin en été.

Il faut savoir aussi qu'on rafraîchit très bien un chien en le mouillant. C'est l'évaporation de l'eau qui lui prend des calories, comme notre transpiration. C'est extrêmement efficace, même à l'eau tiède. Pensez-y.

----------


## May-May

On avait beau le brosser et l'emmener se baigner : ça allait mieux 10 minutes et il retournait jouer les loques sur le carrelage.  ::

----------


## maloudogo

Vou sbattez pas pour moi hein, j'ai compris le message : dans le cas d'Enos (qui n'aime aps le chaud mais ne souffre pas affreusement non plus) ce sera brossages réguliers pour éliminer un max de sous-poil, et pas de tonte lol. 

On verra cet été quand on partira en vacances, s'il a trop chaud, on le mouillera régulièrement.

----------

